# Brilliant Forum



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

Gotta just mention that I'm reasonably new to body building and to this forum but....this forum is brilliant.

Very informative, plenty to read and assist you and most guys seem more than willing to help and advise.

So glad I came across this place.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

thanks jim,

please make out my cheque to zack amin


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

zack amin said:


> thanks jim,
> 
> please make out my cheque to zack amin


Lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Amen my man


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

See, I come back and threads pop up saying how wonderful the forum is


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

This guy wants to b a mod i think lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

resten said:


> See, I come back and threads pop up saying how wonderful the forum is


Don't flatter your self, you come back and within a few hours milky has had to get his keys out more than once


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

resten said:


> See, I come back and threads pop up saying how wonderful the forum is


Here to stay this time mate lol?


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

Just out of pure curiosity, is there a way to change your username?

Didn't really put much thought into it when I joined and don't like seeing my full name there lol.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

op received a pro10 rep-rep.

welcome to the world of green


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

JimMcMahon said:


> Just out of pure curiosity, is there a way to change your username?
> 
> Didn't really put much thought into it when I joined and don't like seeing my full name there lol.


wait that's your real name? I thought it was a wrestler

only way is to talk to admin aka @Katy


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

zack amin said:


> op received a pro10 rep-rep.
> 
> welcome to the world of green


 ?? Lol come again?


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

Lol that's my American cousin lol. I'm the Irish one lmao.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

JimMcMahon said:


> ?? Lol come again?


Ignore him he writes with a foreign accent


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

zack amin said:


> wait that's your real name? I thought it was a wrestler
> 
> only way is to talk to admin aka @Katy


How does one contact Katy on here? Says I don't have permission to pm yet?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

JimMcMahon said:


> How does one contact Katy on here? Says I don't have permission to pm yet?


Contact Us - at the bottom of the forum page.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi @JimMcMahon, glad u enjoy it here, now lets get u another name


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi mate  How about Vince?


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

Chris F said:


> Hi mate  How about Vince?
> 
> View attachment 140750


Lmao


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> Hi @JimMcMahon, glad u enjoy it here, now lets get u another name


Hi mate, yeah gonna have to try and change it to my usual username.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JimMcMahon said:


> Hi mate, yeah gonna have to try and change it to my usual username.


tinyweeny?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> tinyweeny?


oh, now thats not nice


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> oh, now thats not nice


 :innocent:


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

It's ok I'm 'big' enough to take it. Lol


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

How do I go about adding a signature to my posts?

Tried looking on my profile page and can't seem to see the option?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JimMcMahon said:


> How do I go about adding a signature to my posts?
> 
> Tried looking on my profile page and can't seem to see the option?


Just got your message via the 'contact' form...will respond shortly.

Reagrding signatures, you can only have one once you're a Gold member. More info here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------

